

Node v0.5.0 just released - tonyskn
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/07/06/node-v0-5-0-unstable/

======
secoif
I have never seen so much emphasis on the 'unstable' aspect of a software
release.

eg <http://twitter.com/#!/search/nodejs%20unstable>

Though I know about the even/odd thing, it seems rather damaging to the
platform to be announcing 'unstable' seemingly 'major' releases, don't you
think? Why not Alpha? or Beta? or some other common convention? Ugh.

~~~
rjrodger
This is not a desktop app. The versioning requirements are different.

Many server systems use this convention as a way of embedding an extra bit of
info (stable/unstable) for sys admins.

Many people are using Node to push boundaries in various ways, so they are
using the unstable versions. I did this with 0.3, but 0.4 is good enough for
the moment.

------
steilpass
As a note: v0.5.0 is unstable. So just switch for hacking & testing not for
your running applications.

------
DrJ
\- _add child_process.fork_

\- _add os.getNetworkInterfaces()_

\- _add remoteAddress and remotePort for client TCP connections_

I've been waiting for them to push these features out. (yes, I know you
already have the address & port if you are a client).

~~~
8___D
I got too excited about child_process.fork before I read the description. I
was imagining it would be like C where I can fork, setup the env and exec.
That would probably be tricky and very ugly to implement, though..

~~~
felixge
I have a binding for *nix fork() here:

<https://github.com/felixge/node-nix>

However, you need to know what you are doing, otherwise you'll have multiple
processes draining the same file descriptors which will give you some nice
surprises : )

~~~
iter8n
Wow, awesome. It shouldn't be hard to create a binding for execvp as well
then. I found the pipe() binding, but I can't use those fd's with
child_process.spawn if i want to open them as fd 3, 4, 5, etc in the child.

------
robinduckett
I would love it if they started adding support for JS1.7 / JS1.8 :(

~~~
tedsuo
They must wait for v8 to support it.

~~~
robinduckett
Not for the objects they don't, you could build in support for the typed
arrays for example using the current V8/C++ to JS module system

